

Construction Technology Hackathon - ddevan
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/aec-hackathon-11-tickets-10115266033?ref=etckt
Join us and help bring innovated technology to the construction industry.
======
kikifed
'Sustainability' is venture capital's new buzzword | GreenBiz.com

see how you can get a piece of new VC $ being injected into cleantech as
investors are expanding their definition of the market.

[http://www.greenbiz.com/blog/2014/02/05/sustainability-
new-b...](http://www.greenbiz.com/blog/2014/02/05/sustainability-new-buzzword-
venture-capital)

------
wsabil
The AEC Hackathon 1.1 will bring together technology, programmers, and AEC
industry professionals to address a problem or opportunity and develop a
prototype over the course of a weekend. Come along.

------
kikifed
Calling all Architects, Engineers, Contractors, BIM designers! Also, software
developers looking for a way to contribute to sustainability or changing how
we interact with the built environment.

------
DamonW3D
Excitement is growing around the second event for everyone that deals with the
built environment. Come and evolve this multi-trillion dollar market that is
in need of high tech solutions.

------
Stevishere
I am so looking forward to learning more of what I do not yet know about how
we can collectively cause a seismic event within the AEC and Building
industry.

------
ddevan
This is the second construction technology hackathon event. Come see how
technology can impact this huge market.

------
crodgers
Can't wait for round 2!

